# Maximum Focus Distance with 12mm extension tube



## azizjhn (May 17, 2017)

Hi Guys did anybody have any idea what is the maximum focus distance for 35mm F1.4 II with 12mm extension tube is it okay to be used for a headshot with it. Or is only good for macro photography :-[

cheers


----------



## niels123 (May 17, 2017)

The result, focused at infinity.


----------



## Bernd FMC (May 17, 2017)

azizjhn said:


> is it okay to be used for a headshot with it.
> 
> cheers



Why should you use an 12mm Extension Tube for a Headshot ( Headshot of a Frog ? )

EF 35 1.4 II and Extension Tube in my Bag - but soon tested by Niels ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2017)

niels123 said:


> The result, focused at infinity.



Tecnhically, the focus on the lens is set to infinity, but with an extension tube behind the lens, from an optical standpoint the ability to focus at infinity is lost.


----------



## niels123 (May 17, 2017)

Bernd FMC said:


> azizjhn said:
> 
> 
> > is it okay to be used for a headshot with it.
> ...



Can you please not call my wife a frog  Thank you.


----------



## azizjhn (May 18, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> niels123 said:
> 
> 
> > The result, focused at infinity.
> ...



Ya i know that. that's why I'm asking about the maximum focus distance.


----------



## Mikehit (May 18, 2017)

Try it. Set the lens to infinity, point the camera at a subject and move closer until it is in focus. 15 seconds tops.


Unless you are trying to focus across a pit of tigers or something....that may take a little longer.


----------



## mukul (May 18, 2017)

azizjhn said:


> Hi Guys did anybody have any idea what is the maximum focus distance for 35mm F1.4 II with 12mm extension tube is it okay to be used for a headshot with it. Or is only good for macro photography :-[
> 
> cheers



New Closest Focusing Distance would be ~6" from focal plane. The maximum focus distance would be within in couple of inches from that. I tell it based on my experience with 50mm 1.8 with various extension tube length.


----------



## niels123 (May 18, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Try it. Set the lens to infinity, point the camera at a subject and move closer until it is in focus. 15 seconds tops.
> 
> 
> Unless you are trying to focus across a pit of tigers or something....that may take a little longer.



The pic I have posted is made with a 1D X, a 35 f/1.4L II (at f2) with the focus ring set to infinity and a 12mm extension tube...


----------



## dcm (May 18, 2017)

Niels' photo does show the infinity focus distance with the 12mm extension tube. It's a bit under 9 inches from the sensor, less than 3 inches from the front of the lens. Your subject needs to be pretty small at that distance. A 35 wouldn't produce a very flattering portrait from close distances either.

The 12mm extension tube on an 85mm reduces the infinity focus to about 2 feet and the subject still needs to be smaller than a human head - maybe eyes, nose, and mouth. 

The 12mm extension tube on a 135mm reduces the infinity focus to about 7 feet and you would be able to shoot a head shot at that distance. Of course you could take a similar photo a few steps back without the tube.

So the real question is, what are your trying to achieve?


----------

